# Ankle Block



## lpyrtle (Dec 8, 2011)

Need some help coding a Bilateral Ankle block for intraop and post op pain?


----------



## syllingk (Dec 8, 2011)

It doesnt say where they blocked it at? Could be 64450, that is the most common. You can't bill it for post op pain if it is used for anesthesia for the surgery.


----------

